# Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche



## addicTix (12. August 2014)

*Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Guten Tag,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Kopfhörer ( Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 Ohm ) 
Wenn keinerlei Sounds laufen, sprich Totenstille sein müsste, dann höre ich ein leises Fiepen... Hört sich fast an wie Spulenfiepen von der Grafikkarte bei hohen FPS.
Wenn ich den Kopfhörer ausstecke, dann verschwinden die Geräusche.
Der Kopfhörer ist bis jetzt noch an Onboard angeschlossen ( bitte steinigt mich nicht  )

Woher kommen die Störgeräusche ? Ist mir erst heute wieder aufgefallen. Die letzten Monate waren Ruhe, aber so anfang 2014 hatte ich auch solche Störgeräusche die mit der Zeit einfach weg waren. Nun sind sie halt wieder da.

MfG


----------



## dsdenni (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Ist die Systemlautstärke auf 100%?

Jemand anderes hatte auch das von dir genannte Problem und konnte es durch herabsetzen der Systemlautstärke lösen


----------



## addicTix (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Systemlautstärke ist bei 50%


----------



## Erok (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Da ist die Abschirmung der Onboard Soundkarte wohl nicht ganz so pralle, daher diese Geräusche. Hast Du evtl noch ein Mikrofon angeschlossen und das auf 100 Prozent mit extra Boost ? Das löst auch dieses Geräusch aus.

Ich hätte ja gesagt, kauf Dir schnell bei Amazon den FiiO Olympus E10 weil er zur Zeit nur 65 Euro kostet, aber habe gerade nach geschaut weil ich den Link rein stellen wollte, und das schöne Stück ist schon wieder überall ausverkauft 

Greetz Erok


----------



## addicTix (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Ja ein Mikrofon welches auf 100% inklusive 10 db boost eingestellt ist, ist angeschlossen. Aber wenn ich die Settings senke, dann besteht das Geräusch noch immer.


----------



## Erok (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Steck das Mikrofon mal ganz aus von der Onboard-Soundkarte, ob es dann immernoch da ist. Wenn nicht, kann das als Fehlerquelle auf jedenfall schon mal ausgeschlossen werden 

Greetz Erok


----------



## addicTix (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Es ist immer noch vorhanden, wenn das Mikrofon komplett abgesteckt ist. 

€: Also liegt das ganze nur an der Onboard Soundkarte ?=
Und wenn ja, sollte ich mir eine interne Soundkarte kaufen oder eine externe ? Denn interne könnte ja auch dann von störgeräuschen erfasst werden... Es sei denn sie ist besser abgeschirmt..
Dachte eigentlich an eine Asus Xonar DG oder DGX ( sollte ja nur der Anschluss anders sein, was wollte ich dann eher nehmen ? PCI oder PCIE ? )


----------



## Ryoniichan (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Frage: hast du am Line Eingang des Onboard-Chips vielleicht noch irgendwas angeschlossen? Wenn ja, stell das mal im Mixer auf 0/aus.


----------



## addicTix (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Außer dem Kopfhörer und dem Mikrofon ist daran nichts angeschlossen


----------



## Ryoniichan (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Hast du einen anderen Kopfhörer zum testen da oder ein Headset? Vll liegts ja doch am 990. Oder teste es mal woanders, zb. Handy etc. man weiss ja nie. 

Ich weiss, du hattest früher keine Probleme,....mal ne Frage an die MB Experten....ist der Onboard-Chip eigentlich für 250 Ohm KH ausgelegt, also auf Dauer?


----------



## addicTix (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Also am Handy hab ich keinerlei Störgeräusche


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. August 2014)

Genau das gleiche habe ich auch bei meinem Fidelio, nur eben bei meine forte 7.1, verursacht wird das ganze bei mir durch Spulenfiepen der Grafikkarte was man ohne mit dem Kopf halb im Gehäuse zu stecken nicht wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## Ryoniichan (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Mja, dann hört sich das wohl doch nach Sound-Chip an. 

Die Xonar Einsteiger SoKas von dir sind ja relativ günstig. Dann holste dir halt eine davon. Die Qualität ist eh besser. 

Ob nun intern oder extern musst du entscheiden. 
Ich persönlich bevorzuge "externe Audio Interfaces"....sprich USB SoKa. Besser abgeschirmt, allein schon weil sie nicht im PC installiert sind und zweitens finde ich sie wesentlicher bequemer...habe keine Lust mehr ständig unterm Tisch zu krauchen um mal was zu kontrollieren oder ein/aus/umzustecken.  Das macht vermutlich das Alter. ^^

Ausserdem kann ich dort mein Mikrofon einstöpseln per XLR + Phantomspeisung. Aber das würde jetzt zu weit führen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Ich würde den Kauf einer externen Soundkarte empfehlen, werd ich auch machen sobald wieder Geld da ist, interne sind mir einfach zu anfällig auf Störgeräusche. Gibt es mit der aktuellen Hardware keine Probleme heißt das noch lange nicht das nicht mit kommenden Grafikkarten oder Sonstiger Hardware welche Entstehen könnten, eine Soundkarte hat man meistens länger als nur 2-3 Jahre.


----------



## addicTix (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Mir ist außerdem aufgefallen, dass wenn ich z.B Sleeping Dogs spiele und den Sound von allem komplette mute, kein fiepen oder sowas mehr zu hören ist sondern viel mehr ein brummen welches sich ähnlich anhört wie ein paar Gefriertruhen die wenn sie offen sind vibrieren oder sowas.


----------



## Erok (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Der Soundchip ist einfach entsprechend schlecht abgeschirmt auf dem Board. Die taugt nicht wirklich was 

Und ich würde Dir auch eine externe Karte empfehlen. Hier wäre die Asus Xonar U7 mit die erste Wahl, da es ja das FiiO Olympus E10 zur Zeit leider nicht mehr gibt.

Kannst ja mal hier im Marktplatz bei der Suche ne Anzeige aufgeben. Vielleicht verkauft ja jemand sein E10, welches klanglich doch nochmal ne Schippe besser ist als die U7 

Für Surround kannste dir dann das Razer Surround kostenlos runter laden  

Greetz Erok


----------



## addicTix (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Hab momentan wenig Geld zur Verfügung und hab daher eine Notlösung gefunden.
Hab einen Tipp bekommen und sollte mal den Kopfhörer anstatt hinten am Mainboard, vorne am Frontpanel anschließen. Zack, keine Probleme mehr. 

Werde aber dennoch sobald ich wieder Geld zur Verfügung habe über den Kauf einer externen Karte nachdenken


----------



## informatrixx (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Kommt meistens von Interferenzen, beispielsweise von Taktgebern auf dem Mainboard.

Vielleicht bringt es was, "Spread Spectrum" im BIOS oder UEFI auf Enabled zu stellen.


----------



## addicTix (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Kann es sein, dass der Sound über das Frontpanel ( also halt nich hinten am Mainboard sondern vorne wo auch meistens USB Hubs sind und der Startknopf ) nich so gut ist wie der hinten am Mainboard ? Oder ist das Placebo ?


----------



## Ryoniichan (12. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Es kann auch sein, das die Buchse hinten einfach schlecht verarbeitet ist und daher die Geräusche kommen. Hab schon Teile gehabt die nach ein paarmal ein und ausstöpseln mehr oder weniger defekt waren. Is aktuell bei meinem neuen Board auch nicht anders. 
Von daher, sobald wieder Geld da is wird ne USB SoKa gekauft. 

Hab mir hier mal 3 rausgesucht die für mich in Frage kommen würden:

http://www.thomann.de/de/esi_maya_22_usb.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/steinberg_ur22.htm
http://www.thomann.de/de/tascam_us_366.htm

Eine davon wirds wohl werden. Kann ich schön mein Mikro anschliessen und hab auch gleich noch bei einer einen Midi Anschluss. (bei der Steinberg)


----------



## Jeanboy (13. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*



Weezer schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Sound über das Frontpanel ( also halt nich hinten am Mainboard sondern vorne wo auch meistens USB Hubs sind und der Startknopf ) nich so gut ist wie der hinten am Mainboard ? Oder ist das Placebo ?



Ja das kann sein. Die meisten Frontpanel sind mies verarbeitet und zudem sind die Kabel auch alles andere als gut isoliert.


----------



## addicTix (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht so der Fan von externen Soundkarten ... 
Kann man da nicht auf eine EMI abgeschrimte Soundkarte zurückgreifen ? 

z.B Asus Xonar D2X oder Asus Xonar Essence 


Wäre mir weit aus praktischer von Kabelverlegung her etc.


----------



## Jeanboy (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Ein EMI Schild ist mehr Marketing, einen wirklich positiven Effekt hat das Teil seltenst, sieht halt schön aus .

Also ob die Soundkarte ein EMI Schild hat oder nicht, spielt bei Störgeräuschen nicht wirklich eine Rolle,
beide können rauschen oder eben nicht. Das musst du ausprobieren, weil es dir niemand 100%ig versichern kann.


----------



## addicTix (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Generell, wenn du mir eine interne empfehlen müsstest, was würde dir da für mich so in den Sinn kommen ? 
Externe Soundkarten wurden hier ja schon ein paar genannt


----------



## Jeanboy (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Je nach Budget:

ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus Solo, PCIe (90-YAA0M2-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (kein KH/Mikrofon Dock)
ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus, PCIe (90-YAA0M0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS Xonar Essence STX, PCIe x1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Phoebus ist klanglich genauso gut wie die STX, hat modernere Treiber, insgesamt 3 Surroundsimulationen,
aber auch ein paar mehr Treiberprobleme sowie häufiger auftretende Störgeräusche.


----------



## addicTix (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Und wie ist die DGX so klanglich ? Bzw ist die DG die "bessere" Version der DGX ? Die gibts ja auch noch und kostet gleich das doppelte.


----------



## Jeanboy (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Du meinst die DX, die DX ist nicht für Kopfhörer entwickelt worden, sodass ein fehlender Kopfhörerverstärker und die hohe Ausgangsimpedanz 
ggü. der DGX ein K.O. Kriterium ist. Denn auch der klangliche Mehrwert (der allenfalls messbar, aber kaum hörbar ist) ist kein Kaufsargument für die DX.

Insgesamt ist die DGX bei Kopfhörern also genauso gut, wenn nicht sogar besser.


Die DG ist die PCI Version der DGX


----------



## addicTix (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Und zwischen PCI und PCI-E gibts keinen Unterschied, außer vom anschluss ?


----------



## Jeanboy (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*



Weezer schrieb:


> Und zwischen PCI und PCI-E gibts keinen Unterschied, außer vom anschluss ?


 
Nein, das spielt bei Soundkarten keine Rolle


----------



## addicTix (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Aber mit einer internen soundkarte können sich die Probleme vom Fiepen etc ja erübrigen oder ? 
Ich meine, wenn ich meinen Kopfhörer am backpanel anschließe dann hab ich die Störgeräusche, am frontpanel nicht. 
Und theoretisch müssten die Störgeräusche doch auch aufs Frontpanel übertragen werden oder nicht ?


----------



## Jeanboy (14. August 2014)

*AW: Kopfhörer Fiepen/Piepen/Störgeräusche*

Ob du keine Störgeräusche mehr hast bzw. mit der Soundkarte neue Störgeräusche, kann dir niemand genau sagen.

Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass du weiterhin Probleme mit Störgeräusche hast, aber möglich.


----------



## donkeyXP (15. März 2021)

Sind die Geräusche eigentlich schädlich für die Gesundheit? Hatte damals auf nem Laptop Kopfhörer als Kind und hab ungefähr 2 Jahre diese Hardwaregeräusche jeden Tag auf den Kopfhörern, keine Ahnung wie ich das damals ausgehalten habe oder wieso ich nicht weiter versucht habe was dagegen zu machen.


----------

